# 2's Cheese Rice



## lindatooo (May 8, 2004)

2's Cheese Rice      (serves 4 generously - can be halved)

1T oil
1/4 C finely minced onions
1 C long grained rice
2 1/2 C beef broth
1/2 C Shredded Mozarella cheese
1/4 C Shredded Parmesan ( proportions to suit your taste...100% Mozarella is just fine - or Jack but the Parmesan does add something)

Saute onions in oil just until tender.  Add rice and stir.  Add broth, bring to boil, cover and simmer very low about 20 minutes or until you see no liquid when you tilt the pan.  Add cheeses - turn heat off and wait just until cheese sinks in.  Stir and serve ASAP.

Note:  This dish does not hold well at all!  If you absolutely must hold it put it into a warming drawer before you add the cheese.


----------



## Jovin (May 8, 2004)

So that's why I couldn't find it!  You must have just been posting it!

Thanks, gonna have a good look at this and thanks again for the recipe, Linda.

Jovin


----------

